# a secas



## Patri23

cómo se traduce la expresión "a secas" (por ejemplo: "le llaman Carló a secas")

Gracias


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Me parece que también se puede decir "a seques" o "a les seques" en catalán.

Edit:  Sí, mira aquí.  A veces es fácil el catalán.


----------



## farcatar

@Patri23   "L'anomenen Carló *i prou*"


----------



## Patri23

Gracias Merquiades! El link que me pasas da error, ¿hay algún otro link?

Gracias Farcatar!


----------



## merquiades

Patri23 said:


> Gracias Merquiades! El link que me pasas da error, ¿hay algún otro link?
> 
> Gracias Farcatar!


Este puede que funcione mejor.


----------



## Patri23

Sí funciona, ¡gracias Merquiades!

http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/mlt00x.pgm?GECART=0017386


----------



## Self-taught

A secas = ras i curt.
A seques no es més que la traducció literal del "a secas" del castellà. D'això en diem castellanisme.


----------



## Patri23

Gracias Self-taught


----------

